# Action Figures



## Hooligan Dan (Jul 18, 2008)

When I'm not taking pictures of city council meetings, fires, and sports for work, I love sitting down and relaxing with an action figure shoot. Haven't seen anybody else here doing it, so I thought I'd share. If photojournalism doesn't work out for me promo shots for a toy company is me other career choice.

Here's one I took today. C&C welcome. 





Nikon D300
ISO 200
f/5.6 @ 1/10 sec
SB-600 with green gel at 1/32 power
Smith-Victor 200w continuous camera right w/shoot through brelly

Thanks for looking guys. I'll post some more if anyone is interested.


----------



## Overread (Jul 18, 2008)

I like that - the pose speaks of action occuring and there is mystery in the hand we cannot see. The overall green effect on the shot works well at creating a wooded area with canopy filtered light.
Sharpness is spot on - though I wonder about the depth of field - I am getting this niggle that the arm in front would work better in focus rather then very slightly out of it - a smaller aperture possibly solve this? Course I understand the need to keep the background in this well blurred 
Very good shot and yes - lets see more!


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Jul 18, 2008)

Overread said:


> I like that - the pose speaks of action occuring and there is mystery in the hand we cannot see. The overall green effect on the shot works well at creating a wooded area with canopy filtered light.
> Sharpness is spot on - though I wonder about the depth of field - I am getting this niggle that the arm in front would work better in focus rather then very slightly out of it - a smaller aperture possibly solve this? Course I understand the need to keep the background in this well blurred
> Very good shot and yes - lets see more!



Thanks! And looking at it I agree I could have used maybe a stop more dof. I try not to get much dof though when I shoot these because most of the time the backdrop, such as the trees in photo, are printed on matte paper and can look kinda funky if they are sharp.


----------



## Overread (Jul 18, 2008)

Yah - I suppose you also cannot compensate by moving the screen back too far or else it won't blend with the foreground as well - a tricky area, but I can very much see the appeal to this sort of shooting - one where you have total control over camera, subject, lighting and background


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm not sure how I feel about the forearm chopping, but honestly, the lighting had me so mesmerized, it took me a while to even see his arm. I really think you did well with the lighting here, and the green tones really carry this image. The only quibble I have with the lighting is that it seems to be a tad bit brighter in his midsection than anywhere else, but that could well be the action figure itself and its coloring. But yes, really nice work here, well done.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks! 

The forearm cropping mainly comes from the printed backdrop not being wide enough to include the hand in the shot.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hooligan Dan said:


> The forearm cropping mainly comes from the printed backdrop not being wide enough to include the hand in the shot.


I guess that tells you what you're next project should be (...wider backdrop), lol.


Love the green lighting!


----------



## notelliot (Jul 19, 2008)

caeser lima. you might like him.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 24, 2008)

Ooo... Love the setup and lighting!  Very kewl!!!


----------



## Unreal Tuner (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice picture, you should give a shout to McFarlane toys.  

Notelliot...how did you find Caeser Lima?  very interesting!


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Oct 24, 2008)

Unreal Tuner said:


> Nice picture, you should give a shout to McFarlane toys.
> 
> Notelliot...how did you find Caeser Lima?  very interesting!



They already know about be. Todd himself has asked me for my portfolio.  
I don't want to live in New Jersey though.


----------



## Unreal Tuner (Oct 28, 2008)

Haha!!  Nice!


----------



## notelliot (Jan 12, 2009)

Unreal Tuner said:


> Nice picture, you should give a shout to McFarlane toys.
> 
> Notelliot...how did you find Caeser Lima?  very interesting!


I think he had a spread in Digital Photo Pro. It's been a long time though, so I can't really remember.


----------

